# how can i get job offer in canada?



## amber (Oct 20, 2008)

i am from pakistan, I have done my bachalors in computer sciences and have been working as a software engineer for 2 yeas. 
I want to get a work pemit to canada. I am afraid that how can i get a job offer in canada? what should i do?

I used job seach tools emailed my cv to employers but they do not respond...
can any one guide??


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

amber said:


> i am from pakistan, I have done my bachalors in computer sciences and have been working as a software engineer for 2 yeas.
> I want to get a work pemit to canada. I am afraid that how can i get a job offer in canada? what should i do?
> 
> I used job seach tools emailed my cv to employers but they do not respond...
> can any one guide??


Are you living in Pakistan now?


----------



## amber (Oct 20, 2008)

Deeana said:


> Are you living in Pakistan now?


Yes i am in Pakistan.


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

Dear Amber!

This is Kamran from Lahore, I have applied for my immigration back in Sep 2006 and these days I am working to submit papers for my twins who were born after I submit my application. 

I have beed searching a lot and applying to several places but still no answer. As per rules you must be present in Canada to obtain or secure any job, work permits from Pakistan will cost you thousand of dollars though it may save you some time in immigration.

If you can please send me your email address then I may forward you Canadian Official site for jobs this may help you finding the exact job match and criteria. 

I choose Canada for Immigration as several of my family members are already settled there though not rich enough to sponsor me but still living a good life. You also please join a yahoo group Canada999 as the people around there are really very helpful.

Thank you and with very best wishes to you.

-Kamran Mahmood
Asst Program Officer
CIS - Lahore. 
0314-4025909
barish70 at gmail dot com


----------



## dj6246 (Oct 25, 2008)

kkmm said:


> Dear Amber!
> 
> This is Kamran from Lahore, I have applied for my immigration back in Sep 2006 and these days I am working to submit papers for my twins who were born after I submit my application.
> 
> ...




so i guess i can't find a secure job in canada if im just going to depend on an agency from outside the country...


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

You may find a secure job only if you got a trustworthy employment agency, but they will charge you a handsome amount for this favor. E-mail me and I will send you some sites and personal contacts.

Thanks 

-Kamran
[email protected]


----------



## dj6246 (Oct 25, 2008)

kkmm said:


> You may find a secure job only if you got a trustworthy employment agency, but they will charge you a handsome amount for this favor. E-mail me and I will send you some sites and personal contacts.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



ok, i'll email you. but if im not mistaken you're from pakistan? i'm from southeast asia. will the sites that you will be giving me be ok for me here?


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes these sites are known as best. One is cic canada official site and other one is kelly services. 

-Kamran


----------



## dj6246 (Oct 25, 2008)

kkmm said:


> Yes these sites are known as best. One is cic canada official site and other one is kelly services.
> 
> -Kamran



thanx a bunch!


----------



## dj6246 (Oct 25, 2008)

by the way, kkmm, is [email protected] your email?


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

dj6246 said:


> by the way, kkmm, is [email protected] your email?


yes its my email address. I use to put at instead @ and dot in place of . so I may not violating any forum rules 

-Kamran


----------



## Harvey_Bui_Vietnam (Jun 21, 2010)

Dear All
I am also looking for a Job OFFER from Canadian Employer to get through the Skilled Worker Visa. Anyone can help me to get an agency with the fair expense.

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kkmm said:


> yes its my email address. I use to put at instead @ and dot in place of . so I may not violating any forum rules
> 
> -Kamran


The rules don't say you cannot put your email address but by putting it in the correct format you leave yourself open to spambots who trawl forums for email addresses. It is much safer to put at instead of @ etc. 
When we remove peoples email addresses it is simply for their own protection from the spam bots.

Veronica


----------



## Captain Planet (Jun 8, 2010)

Just a word of warning be very careful about paying for the services of someone who will claim that they can secure you a job.

You shouldn't have to pay to get a job offer, and I believe it is border line illegal.

This is very common practice across Canada and the authorities are clamping down on it as well as common stories of those paying being ripped off.


cp


----------

